
Professor’s feud with United Airlines heads to court over complaint website - ilamont
http://business.financialpost.com/news/transportation/montreal-professors-feud-with-united-airlines-heads-to-court-over-complaint-website
======
PaulHoule
Seems this guy has never flown US Air

